# tc hawken 45 cal



## reaper69 (Aug 2, 2011)

inherited a tc hawken 45 cal from my dad when he passed away gun is pre 1980 and i would like to hunt with it this year but i dont have a clue where to start from primer to powder load any advice would be greatly appreciated the gun looks like the tc firestorm hawken (in wood of course) that midway has in its 2010 catalog, thank you in advance for any and all advice.


----------



## Flintrock (Aug 3, 2011)

60 to 75 grains of FFFg goex black powder......would not use a substitute with the #11 cap .It may give you a delay or not go off at all. 
.
.10 thick  100% cotton patch
.
.445 round ball


----------



## Dave in N GA (Aug 3, 2011)

Flintrock has good advice. I have owned this same rifle since back in the 1970. I have taken deer using the maxi ball slug and 75 grains of FFF black powder. I've never used the black powder substitutes and don't feel they are needed. Using the round ball and 30 grains of black powder was a standard load for plinking and squirrel shooting back in my college days.


----------



## godogs57 (Aug 5, 2011)

Use Pyrodex select in my Hawken, Renegade and Seneca. All work fine and put a deer on it's caboose. I use a #11 cap in the 45 cal Seneca, and a musket cap in the other two, which are 54 caliber. Using a musket cap only entails changing out the nipple to a larger nipple that will accept the musket cap....much better ignition. 

I would seriously recommend that you invest in conical bullets for your 45, as you will be wanting all the weight behind your bullet that you can get if you plan on hunting deer with it. Hornady Great Plains or No Excuse conicals are the best by far.

PM me if more info is needed. Best of luck and be sure to post a hero pic this fall!


----------



## gmchd (Aug 5, 2011)

First I would clean it well. When you go to load it shoot a couple of #11's only to remove oil and dry the ignition end out. Then put your powder charge in and tap the barrel a couple times and seat your bullet. Get yourself a couple of speed loaders, they come in handy. I would use a .45 cal. pistol bullet in the 250 range or heavier. Should shoot well in it. Be sure to change your #11 every day you are hunting with it. I have even hunted in the rain with mine for a week and it went off when I needed it too. If you do hunt in the rain take a red or black ballon and cover the end of the barrel to help protect the powder. Just leave it on when you shoot it, no problems. Be sure to clean it well after you shoot it as Black Powder is very corrosive. Good luck and have fun. Oh and after you load your first time mark the ram rod so you don't do a double charge or load by accident later. And if you can get the breach plug out of it before you shoot put some Crisco shortning { the solid stuff in the can } on the treads so you can take it out after you shoot it otherwise it could be a bear to get out later. It doesn't take much.


----------



## gmchd (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh and last put the #11 on after you have seated your bullet.


----------



## xtreme05 (Aug 6, 2011)

Black powder subs will work fine.Been useing it in my TC 54cal for years.Make shore its not already loaded people are bad to leave them loaded.I would also use ffg.i only use fffg in cap and ball revolvers.


----------



## reaper69 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks for all the input i will get busy and get the smoke pole to the range , will update when done thanks again for brains and safety keep your head down and your powder dry reaper 69


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Aug 6, 2011)

I prefer true black but the subs can work fine. You could convert to musket caps if you wanted...

By the way black powder is not really corrosive, my cans last for years, (the fouling however is very hygroscopic and forms acids but then so do the subs and for my money the subs are as bad or worserer). True black gets wet and you can dry it out and use it, the subs don't work like that...clean it the day you shoot it and the sooner the better.

I prefer a FFFg in a 45 caliber but then I use FFFg in my 50's.. Just adjust the load accordingly (generally a bit less by volume than FFg).

Check the twist on that barrel. IF it is 1 in 60 or more it was meant for patched round ball. Some use a 445 ball and 0.10 ticking or patch. (always use natural fibers for patch material/ flax or cotton) and no silk!!! I prefer a 440 ball and a 0.17 patch (or so). Let your rifle tell you what IT wants (they just about like wimmens and can be real cranky when ya don't feed em right). 1 in 48 is a compromise and can be decently accurate with round ball or conicals. You prolly want to stay away from any sabbotted projectiles but ya never know... sabbotted projectiles are intended for faster twists and shallower rifling.


----------



## nkbigdog (Aug 12, 2011)

I have collected TC hawkens-45-50, and 54 all have been fitted with a new nipple to replace the #11 cap.  All shoot the 209 shotgun primer.  It has a floating firing pin and delivers greater charge to the powder.  No more missfires.  I like Goex FFF in all and only use Power Belts for bullets...Multiple loads with no problem reloading...A Dentist in Alabama made the 209 Conversion from the #11 cap.


----------



## reaper69 (Sep 1, 2011)

*smoking pole*

ran #11 caps, 60 grn fffg american pioneer , .015 pillow ticking patch, .445 126 gr round ball and shot 3/8 inch group all touching at 50 yds . barrel is 1 in 48 twist kicker load and group thanks for all the advice and help


----------



## Kicking Bird (Sep 1, 2011)

Sound's like you got It figured Out ! And with a 3/8" Group at 50 Yard's It sound's like a Tack Driver, Was you Shooting from a Bench Rest ? Did you mean 440 Roundball at 127 Grain ? Enjoy That TC Hawken !


----------



## reaper69 (Sep 1, 2011)

yes ,440 round ball and yes using a bench thanks for the clarification  good info for all to use


----------

